# Friends, Romans, Countrymen: Lend me your ears



## GoldenFjord (Jan 29, 2018)

This campaign has been a screaming success. When it first came out that there was a coach that didn’t care because he was leaving I didn’t have much of an opinion on the matter. He started recruiting a player early and got punished for it. Wouldn’t have been my first pick for them but she wouldn’t have been my last either. We all know the story. That should have been the end of it right?

Remember Pauley stopped caring. 
This is when I got an opinion. 

Every. Single. One of you thought it was your darling little scamp’s turn to join a big girl team so you all started making calls and it wasn’t just Albion doing it but you were the worst offenders, which figures. 

You knew the rules but oh no rules don’t apply to you so I had to take care of this one myself. 

Wanna know how easy it is to impersonate an Albion dad? Just act lost and everyone will fall over themselves on your behalf without a second guess. I thought it was going to be harder but you lot just couldn’t wait to message me with all the latest pieces of the drama. You couldn’t help yourselves. 

So now that we all know, the coaches know, Albion and Surf know, and US Soccer knows we can lay this shitshow to rest. 

I’ve had a great time but since my work here is done, it’s time to hang up my hat. Thanks for playing. 








Sincerely,

A cartoon frog famous for trolling whose name literally is a reference to people peeing on each other. Only one person picked up on that. Just one.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 29, 2018)

Alright time for some shoutouts

@JoeBieber for being a great sport. I poked hard and you stayed strong. Well done. 

@Fact for consistently being grounded in reason. We’ll need you in the forums when I’m gone. Don’t change

@Monkey for almost catching me. You were so close.

@Dntmesswmamabear for stepping out of your comfort zone with your very first alt account.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 29, 2018)

I believe I speak for the forum when I say: yawn. I'm sure you worked up a grand drama in your head but the rest of us really don't give a crap one way or another. 

You ground your axe, to no avail.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 29, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> I believe I speak for the forum when I say: yawn. I'm sure you worked up a grand drama in your head but the rest of us really don't give a crap one way or another.
> 
> You ground your axe, to no avail.


First you do not speak for me so please get over yourself.
Second unless you are a Surf insider (CocosDad) or work for the NSA whatever the hell that is, how do you know that he did not accomplish anything?


----------



## whatever (Jan 29, 2018)

https://www.nsa.gov


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 29, 2018)

Monkey said:


> First you do not speak for me so please get over yourself.
> Second unless you are a Surf insider (CocosDad) or work for the NSA whatever the hell that is, how do you know that he did not accomplish anything?


If someone makes a claim that I disagree with, it's incumbent on them to prove their claim, not incumbent on me to prove that the claims are false. 

You don't know what the NSA is?


----------



## Monkey (Jan 29, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> If someone makes a claim that I disagree with, it's incumbent on them to prove their claim, not incumbent on me to prove that the claims are false.
> 
> You don't know what the NSA is?


#Whatever just confirmed it.  You just act with such a pompous sense of righteousness and the way you used it, I thought there might be a soccer related meaning.  If it was your attempt at humor it failed.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 29, 2018)

Monkey said:


> #Whatever just confirmed it.  You just act with such a pompous sense of righteousness and the way you used it, I thought there might be a soccer related meaning.  If it was your attempt at humor it failed.


If I'm consistent about anything, it's to insist that people who make wild claims provide proof. Crazy, eh?


----------



## Monkey (Jan 29, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> If I'm consistent about anything, it's to insist that people who make wild claims provide proof. Crazy, eh?


I have not seen you provide proof as to any of the statements you misquoted in your list which is not any more productive than Goldenfjord and at least he made us laugh.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 29, 2018)

Monkey said:


> I have not seen you provide proof as to any of the statements you misquoted in your list which is not any more productive than Goldenfjord and at least he made us laugh.


None of those statements were actually mine. I merely summarized others' statements of rumors. For proof, all you need to do is look back in the thread.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 29, 2018)

Monkey said:


> First you do not speak for me so please get over yourself.
> Second unless you are a Surf insider (CocosDad) or work for the NSA whatever the hell that is, how do you know that he did not accomplish anything?


Aka-Thunderbolt.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 29, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> None of those statements were actually mine. I merely summarized others' statements of rumors. For proof, all you need to do is look back in the thread.


Summarized huh?  In Coach Movement thread post #333 you claim that I said that "Shannon is not going to Surf."  Now please get off of your high horse and show me where I said that.


----------



## Trump4Pres (Jan 29, 2018)

You are unhappy players are looking to jump from Albion to Surf. We get it. The memes were overkill.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 29, 2018)

Trump4Pres said:


> You are unhappy players are looking to jump from Albion to Surf. We get it. The memes were overkill.


Apparently someone does not have a funny bone.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 29, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> I believe I speak for the forum when I say: yawn. I'm sure you worked up a grand drama in your head but the rest of us really don't give a crap one way or another.
> 
> You ground your axe, to no avail.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 29, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> If someone makes a claim that I disagree with, it's incumbent on them to prove their claim, not incumbent on me to prove that the claims are false.
> 
> You don't know what the NSA is?


If I make a claim and you disagree with it I don't care and I will not try to prove it to you.  You can either believe it or not.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 29, 2018)

Trump4Pres said:


> You are unhappy players are looking to jump from Albion to Surf. We get it. The memes were overkill.


alright the Goldy-Biebs bromance was a bit over the top I'll concede that but the rest were golden you can't deny it. As for my happiness I just thought it was inappropriate behavior and needed light cast upon it


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 29, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Consensus doesn't count I need all claims to be notarized.


----------



## Fact (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow I missed a lot today.  Darn job interfering with my rumor spreading. LOL.  I have Bieber blocked but I am sure he has plenty to say.

Thanks for the shout out Froggie.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 29, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> alright the Goldy-Biebs bromance was a bit over the top I'll concede that but the rest were golden you can't deny it. As for my happiness I just thought it was inappropriate behavior and needed light cast upon it


Adios Fjord. Stay gold...


----------



## Really!?! (May 23, 2018)

*Bump remember this wonderful thread as well as all of the other wonderful comments by Goldenfjord, Allstarsoccer310, RambOcamandO....?


----------



## arikjames (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you very much for sharing this very useful information, I am very happy to have found this information that I have been looking for.
http://pakistanelection2018.doodlekit.com/


----------



## outside! (Jun 1, 2018)

arikjames said:


> Thank you very much for sharing this very useful information, I am very happy to have found this information that I have been looking for.
> http://pakistanelection2018.doodlekit.com/


I would recommend against clicking on that link. New user, 2 posts, message has nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jun 1, 2018)

outside! said:


> I would recommend against clicking on that link. New user, 2 posts, message has nothing to do with the thread.


But, how will I get information about the Pakistani election?


----------



## outside! (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> But, how will I get information about the Pakistani election?


In person is usually the best route.


----------

